# Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €



## clubb1ng (30. Dezember 2017)

*Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Guten Abend,

ich habe mich bei euch angemeldet, weil ich eure Hilfe brauche. Ich habe ein bisschen im Forum gelesen, aber ich habe kein abschließendes Ergebnis für mich erzielen können. Ich suche für meinen Vater einen Gaming-Laptop bis 600€.
Das Gerät kann gebraucht sein, wenn es in gutem Zustand ist. 

Ich hatte zb an diese gedacht: 

Medion Erazer X7613 slim Gaming Notebook | eBay

Lenovo G710 | eBay

17,3 Zoll Acer Aspire V3-772G Gaming Notebook i7 Geforce GTX 760 16 GB RAM! | eBay

Acer VN7-792G-50N1 â— 17,3" FHD GAMER i5-6300HQ â— 1TB, 128GB SSD, NVidia, 8GB Ram | eBay

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, worauf ich achten soll. Es sollten 15/17 Zoll sein. 

Ich danke euch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## airXgamer (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Was soll gespielt werden?
Gerät wird dauerhaft an festem Ort betrieben oder bewegt?
Immer am Strom oder auch mal Akkubetrieb?
Usw...
Ohne Kenntniss über den Einsatzzweck und die Umstände kann man einfach pauschal keine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## clubb1ng (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Danke für die schnelle Resonanz. Ach der Vater spielt ein bisschen FIFA und sowas. Hauptsache das läuft alles flüssig und man kann auch mal, sagen wir mal, anspruchsvoller Games spielen. 

Das Gerät sollte portable sein , für Reisen zb. 
Primär Strom, aber auch Akku wäre super, in der Bahn oder im Flieger. 

Das hatte ich auch noch im Auge: 

Medion Erazer P6661 15,6" Notebook FHD i5-6200U 16GB 128GB SSD GeForce GTX 950M | eBay

Ich danke dir


----------



## Aerni (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

da wirste nix vernünftig zocken können, und schon garnicht anspruchsvollere spiele. 600€ ist halt einfach zu knapp für was ordentliches. und dann auch noch gebraucht???


----------



## clubb1ng (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

ich dachte sonst ich suche was gebrauchtes, was gute Komponenten hat, damit ich mit 600€ klar komme. Ich dachte die GTX 950M ist jetzt gar nicht sooooo schlecht. Ja ********. Mehr Budget geht nicht. Dann muss ich Abstriche machen. Will es ihm zum Geburtstag schenken. Ich schaue mich auch nochmal um. Danke soweit. 

VG


----------



## Apex_Predator (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Ich wirf Jetzt mal einfach einen Desktop in den Raum der ist mit 600€ auch schwer zu bauen aber da hatt er länger was davon.

Wenn es unbedingt ein Notebook sein soll leg 300€ drauf und kauf dir die Einsteiger Books von Predator oder Legion mit der 1050ti.

Ich persönlich suche auch nach einem warte aber bis Anfang 2018 da Alienware anscheinend ab 750$ Books für die Mittelklasse bringt.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre sich ein Clevo zu kaufen und selber RAM und Platten verbauen.

Ein gebrauchtes Notebook würde ich nur kaufen wenn du es vor ort testen kannst außer du bekommst es nachgeworfen.

Mfg


----------



## clubb1ng (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Hi, 

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Gut ok, ich habe jemanden gefunden der sich am
Geschenk beteiligt und kann ein bisschen mehr ausgeben. Ein Notebook muss es sein. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal nach der GTX-1050 gesucht und habe mal diese gefunden. Zu welchem würdest du tendieren? Das letzte ist vielleicht zu teuer, aber mal sehen. 

HP Pavilion 15-cb006ng Notebook schwarz i5-7300HQ Full HD GTX1050 ohne Windows | eBay

ACER Aspire 7 Gaming Notebook 15.6 Zoll, i5-7300HQ, GeForceÂ® GTX 1050 | eBay

15,6"/39,6cm Notebook Lenovo Y520 Intel i5 4x3,5GHz 8/128/1000GB SSD GTX1050 W10 | eBay

Acer Predator Helios 300 PH317-51-56LW - 4GB GTX1050 Ti - 1256GB SSD/HDD - 8GB | eBay

Oder eventuell auf die Alienware warten, wenn du noch ein paar Infos dazu hast. 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Apex_Predator (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*



clubb1ng schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Also das mit Alienware ist nur ein Gerücht aber es wäre nicht so abwegig da sie schon nach Zulieferer für ihre Hardware suchen.

Einfach mal in google news schauen.

Alienware ist aber nur ein Name für den du bezahlst und lohnt sich meiner Meinung nur wenn man wirklich herausragende Qualität und Hardware in einem Notebook will und das kostet eine ordentliche Summe deren Books kostet aktuell ab 1500€ und sind eher nur ein Prestige Produkt. 

Ich weis nicht ob sich warten lohnt.
Nvidia bringt aber bis Q2 2018 neue GPUs 
Heraus das heißt in paar Monaten bekommst für das selbe Geld viel stärker Notebooks und vor allem aktuellere.

Wenn es um hier und jetzt geht würde ich das Helios nehmen das gibt es bei Universal um 899€ mit 3 Jahre Garantie und 1050ti .

Außerdem ist es ein richtiges Gaming Notebook als Alternative würde ich das Legion nehmen aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Das Design ist halt nicht gerade "Understatement" aber mir persönlich gefallen die bunten Hunde 

Hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir auch das Helios nehmen aber das mit 15.6 Zoll und der 1060er 6gb um 1000€ .

Du kannst natürlich auch bei Schenker XMG schauen da gibt es ordentliche Books die auch bedingt aufrüstbar sind.

Für mich kommen sie aber nicht in Frage da sie schon an Plastikbomber grenzen.

(Clevo Gehäuse)

Die Gehäuse sind halt sehr schlicht.

Die Qualität und deren Support sind aber dennoch Herausragend und viele schwören zu recht auf deren Produkte.

Mfg


----------

